# Cast Nets - Mono or Nylon?



## PawleysDude (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey - I'm looking for some opinions. I'm getting ready to replace my cast net, probably about 6'. It looks like most brands offer both mono and nylon, but I can't find any suggestions for choosing one over the other.  It will be used in salt water and oyster beds are always a consideration. What should I choose, mono or nylon? Thanks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For tossing around oyster beds, get whatever's cheap.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Smooth...Oysters and nice nets dont mix.....Go cheap


----------

